# looking for a catfish for my 180 gal freshwater



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

looking for a big catfish to go with my peaock bass and datnoid.
i know red tails and TSNs get huuge so nothing thet gat that big.
any species the grow about 2 ft or so?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tigrinus catfish are awesome catfish.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

holy shit these guys are awesomee!! perfect size too, thanks for the sugestion!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

A few of Pimodella species catfish.

Most are smaller than the 24" inches you suggested, but having a small schoal will keep them exciting and fun. Tigrinus are beautiful, maybe unparralled beauty, but not very active in comparison.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> A few of Pimodella species catfish.
> 
> Most are smaller than the 24" inches you suggested, but having a small schoal will keep them exciting and fun. Tigrinus are beautiful, maybe unparralled beauty, but not very active in comparison.


actually that sounds like a good idea too.. plus tigrinus seem expensive from what ive seen?.. how big will they get?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ChuckRum said:


> actually that sounds like a good idea too.. plus tigrinus seem expensive from what ive seen?.. how big will they get?


Tigrinus can be very pricey I think. They can grow to ~30"

If you meant pimodella species, it would depend the species. More common species would probably grow 8-14". See; spotted, 4 line, and pictus for some easily found varieties.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They had a Tigrinus at BA's Scarb for $169.99 when I was there the other day.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

matti2uude said:


> They had a Tigrinus at BA's Scarb for $169.99 when I was there the other day.


What size was it Matt?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> What size was it Matt?


It's about 6 inches.


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

i have an albino walking catfish about 8-9 inches, nice fish ! and a south american albino catfish, it looks like a short nose shovelnose, about 7 inchs, both very active, eat anything that falls to the bottom of the tank


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

taillight said:


> i have an albino walking catfish about 8-9 inches, nice fish ! and a south american albino catfish, it looks like a short nose shovelnose, about 7 inchs, both very active, eat anything that falls to the bottom of the tank


got any pics of them?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just a bit of advice

Clarius catfish (walking catfish) can kill and eat the fish about the same size of itself.



It's not a good community fish.


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

the clarious is the nicest most gentile fish i have, he doesnt bother the yoyo loaches or the other small fish i have. and they all could be eaten. he has a small mouth. i want a calico one, just turning over the current stock


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Just a bit of advice
> 
> Clarius catfish (walking catfish) can kill and eat the fish about the same size of itself.
> 
> ...


have you seen a red tail grow or a tiger shovelnose, my clarious is pellet and flake fed. no live


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> got any pics of them?


PM me your email and i will forward you a pic


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

taillight said:


> have you seen a red tail grow or a tiger shovelnose, my clarious is pellet and flake fed. no live


I am not trying to bash your sales, but it's good to be cautious.

Just like Jardini, some people have no problem with it when they are big, but the majority of Jar will start to kill their tankmates once it hit the 12" mark.

I have seen really gentle platnium red tail cat too


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

taillight said:


> PM me your email and i will forward you a pic


sorry, i didnt realize before. but you said he is 7".. my pbass, oscars, datnoid, and bichirs are only about 3-4" right now so i cant add him..

actually big als vaughan has little 3" albino of those catfish, maybe ill pick one of them up


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> sorry, i didnt realize before. but you said he is 7"..* my pbass, oscars, datnoid*, and bichirs are only about 3-4" right now so i cant add him..
> 
> actually big als vaughan has little 3" albino of those catfish, maybe ill pick one of them up


mine are 5-6 inches, the cats dont bother them at all. top tank, bottom tank, just saying.
if you buy the 3" from big als wait a month and overnight he will be 5" overnight, another month he will be at 7" and you will be asking your self...did the catfish grow overnight ?


----------

